# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Question sur le tutoriel WF ?

## LoDev

Salut  tous,

J'ai commenc "l'intgration", ou plutt  regarder la possibilit d'intgrer le Workflow et le WPF dans mon application.
Environnement :
        dv C# 
        Framework 2.0, maintenant sur 3.5
        Visual studio 2005 avec tous les ajouts WPF, WCF, WF, LINQ...

J'ai test le tutoriel de Jean-Alain Baeyens. Mon problme est qu'il est crit : *"on peut modifier ou ajouter des workflows sans devoir recompiler l'application"*.

Cette petite phrase est gniale, mais je ne vois pas comment faire ?
En sortie, j'ai un fichier excutable seul. Donc si je ne recompile pas, je ne vois pas comment il va savoir qu'une  partie du workflow a t modifi ou ajout.

P.S : je me pose d'ailleurs la mme question pour le XAML en WPF ? Est ce possible d'avoir l'excutable et le fichier XAML graphique indpendant.

----------


## Mat.M

-C'est une question sur .NET il ya un forum pour cela
-dans .NET il n'ya pas un moyen de grer les versions de composantes ?

----------


## LoDev

J'ai longuement hsit pour poster ce message. Je ne savais pas trop si ma demande tait plus proche de Windows ou de l'environnement FrameWork.

En cas, il y a des modo qui me basculeront sur le forum .NET.

----------


## jab

Il s'agit de la technique dites d'activation. 
Personnellement je ne l'ai jamais utilise mais elle est dcrite dans le livre "Programming Windows Workflow Foundation Practical WF Techniques and Examples using XAML and C#" de Scott Allen.
Le code exemple du tutoriel devient alors:


```

```

Tu dois galement retirer la proprit x:class du fichier XOML qui ne sera plus compil. Dans ton projet n'oublie pas d'indiquer que le fichier ne dois pas tre compil. videmment tout dois tre dans le fichier XOML.

----------

